# Hair algea starting to get bad



## spinnerbayt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok tank has been set up sence christmas and is my first planted tank and it is a learning process for me. I upgrade items items as time and money let me. When I got this tank I had know idea what it would end up being as I just wanted a bigger tank but now I know where I want to take it eventually. But I keep battling with algea and learning how to dose a planted aquarium. 
Well, here is all the info I have.

Tank..125 gal.

Ph...7

Kh...3

Gh...8

No3...5-10ppm

Po4... Waiting on test kit

220 watts of N.O. lights...I know I need more.

DIY C02. two 3 litters and DIY reactor, will be adding another 3L tonight. I know my Co2 is low thats why I will be adding another bottle and I know I need a pressurised system but can't afford it right now so this will have to do.

Substrate is normal gravel but I have added laterite.

I dose flurish 2x week
Flurish excell to help with carbon
KNO3 as needed to keep between 5-10ppm

Most plants are doing good but some are struggling. Help me get moving into the right direction. Let me know if there is any more info I might be able to supply.

Thanks!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think your main issue right now is getting your CO2 up. You may need more than one additional bottle of DIY for a tank that size... try several.

Make sure you have lots of plants! I'm talking bunches and bunches for a tank that size.

What exactly is your dosing and water change schedule?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree with Laith. Crank up that CO2. You really need pressurized for a tank that size. If you switch to pressurized you will soon save money that you're spending on Excel. For the time being, I wouldn't increase the lighting, at least not until you figure out how to get more CO2 in there.


----------



## spinnerbayt (Feb 22, 2005)

I usually change about 30-50 gallons at least every other weekend try to every weekend but with ball games and stuff it doesn't always happen. I was trying to phase out the Excel by adding the DIY CO2. I think it will be ok if I add another 3L bottle and put a bigger pump on my reactor. Its only 80gph pump. I have a 525gph pump and thought I would see if I could rig up something with it to crank out more C02. 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

As Laith and Bert have said, you will be MUCH better off with a pressurized co2 system. I had trouble keeping up with co2 demands on my 30 gallon when I was using yeast. You don't have to spend a fortune on what you need either. I set one up on my 44 breeder and it only cost me about $100. 

I can almost guarantee you that your hair algae problems will disappear when you go pressurized.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*press. co2*

All my Hair algae problems faded away like a bad memory when I added pressurized co2 to my 37 gallon. Just get your co2 up and remove as much as you can by hand, even if you have to trim out alot of your plants. Kepp your nitrates and phosphates up as well.


----------

